# Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?



## owl-andre (13. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,ist es eigentlich egal wie das Wasser aus der Filteranlage wieder in den Teich zurückkehrt?Ich nutze ja z.Z. immer noch ein HT Rohr wo das Wasser dann schnell "reinplätschert",würde ich es über den Bauchlauf schicken fliesst es ehr langsam in den Teich.Frage,ist das egal?Gruß Andre


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Hi Andre,

ich bin der Meinung das es besser ist das Wasser rein "plätschern" zu lassen,da du dadurch Sauerstoff in deinen Teich bringst.Ich mach es jedenfalls so
(kann ja net falsch sein):


----------



## owl-andre (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Das mit dem sauerstoff hatte ich mir fast schon so gedacht.......


----------



## Heiko H. (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Hallo,

aber nicht zu doll treiben die Geschichte, sonst wird Co² aus dem Wasser getrieben und dies wird oftmals mit Fadenalgen bestraft.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Hi Andrè

Wenn du das Wasser über den Bachlauf zurückführst,so wirst du einen weit besseren Sauerstoffeintrag erzielen. Hier hast du dann die Aufnahme von Sauerstoff über den ganzen Bachlauf entlang.
Wenn du dein Wasser allerdings nur in den Teich über das Rohr einbringen möchtest, so haste ziemlich schlechte Papiere. Wie Heiko schon schrieb, du treibst mehr Sauerstoff aus als ein.
Brauchst dir nur mal die Eindringtiefe des Wassers am Einlauf betrachten.
Wenn du Glück hast, so dringt das Wasser ca.15-20cm unter die Wasseroberfläche. Aber schon hier siehste an der Perlung wie der Sauerstoff sofort wieder nach oben steigt und nicht vom Wasser "gebunden "wird.
Deshalb, eine Anreicherung des Wassers mittels Bachlauf erscheint mir als die weit bessere Lösung.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## owl-andre (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Möchte noch hinzufügen,das ich mit dem Wasserlauf überhaubt noch nicht zufrieden bin.Das Wasser fliesst dort wirklich ziemlich langsam in den Teich und da er immer noch nicht voll ist geht das gefilterte Wasser nur in den Kies über.Hoffe das Bild hilft etwas,Gruß Andre


----------



## owl-andre (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Sorry,noch eine Frage die sich stellt :beeten: leite ich das Wasser über den Wasserlauf so erwärmt es sich natürlich auch schneller,ist das ein Nachteil


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Hi Andre,

ich kann es Dir nur von unserem Beispiel her sagen. Wir haben keinen Bachlauf, sondern pumpen das Wasser durch einen Schlauch hin zu zwei Amphoren. Daraus plätschert das Wasser dann in ein altes Pökelfass und über den Rand zurück in den Teich.

Und ich habe immer Probleme mit dem Schlauch, der durch die Fadenalgen verstopft. Und an den Amphoren bilden sich auch jede Menge Fadenalgen, genauso wie in und an dem Pökelfass. 

Also, algentechnisch gesehen, ist das nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Und ich denke, es kommt daher, dass sich das Wasser dort einfach zu sehr erwärmt.

Aber vielleicht ist das mit einem Bachlauf anders. Es antwortet bestimmt noch jemand mit Bachlauf.

Edit: ich zeige das besser an einem Bild


----------



## owl-andre (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Komme wirklich nicht weiter und bin über jede Hilfe/Info dankbar,habe nochmal Bilder gemacht,nachdem ich das Wasser über den"Wasserlauf" geschickt habe.Aber das kann es echt nicht sein,da kommt kaum was an


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Hi Andrè

Schon mal daran gedacht das deine Pumpe den Höhenunterschied nicht packt??!!

Wie sieht es eigentlich oberhalb des Bachlaufs aus ?? Haste oder haste nicht ein größeres Auffangbecken eingebaut, in dem sich das Wasser erst sammelt, und dann über den Bachlauf geschickt wird ??!! Ideal wäre ein kleines Pflanzenbecken.
Mit diesem und der richtigen Pumpe sollte es eigentlich klappen.: 
Hier mal meiner im Rohbau....



Hier fast fertig....



Und hier läuft er schon.



Gruß
Werner


----------



## lawima (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

.... das Einbringen über den Bachlauf ist eine gute Idee wie ich finde  ; werde dies künftig machen. Bei meinen 15 m Bachlänge müsste dann ja genügend Sauerstoff aufgenommen werden.....

Noch eine weitere Möglichkeit wie man den Wassereinlauf machen kann ist [DLMURL="http://www.zeolith.de/sites/Anleitung.html"]hier [/DLMURL]beschrieben.
Da heisst es unter
"_7.) Wasser wird immer aus 2 bis 3 Meter Höhe mit einer feinen Brause nachgefüllt. Es nimmt Sauerstoff mit in den Teich. ......_"

Aber wie gesagt: die Idee über den Bachlauf gefällt mir besser!

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Buratino (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Hallo Andrè,

zeige Dir mal auf zwei Bildern wie ich das Problem gelöst habe, allerdings ist mein Bachlauf nur sehr kurz. Ich denke das Entscheidende ist hierbei der
zu überwindende Höhenunterschied, der angeschlossene Rohr- bzw. Schlauchdurchmesser und die Pumpenleistung. Bild 1 zeigt den Wassereinlauf in meinen Pflanzenfilter, alles mit 50iger Rohr verlegt (ca. 7m, Höhe 0,5m ) und angeschlossener Pumpe 6000l/h. Bild 2 Wassereinlauf vom Filter über eine Strecke von 8m und einem Höhenunterschied von einem Meter. Hier kommt ein
3/4 Zoll Druckschlauch und 16000l/h Oase- Pumpe zum Einsatz. Im gesamten Bachlauf befindet sich ein leichter Algenteppich. Wichtig hierbei ist nicht nur
der Sauerstoffaustausch auf dem Weg in Deinem Bachlauf sondern die Bewegung der Wasseroberfläche Deines Teiches. Ich denke Du solltest 
Deine Pumpenleistung für den Bachlauf erhöhen.

Gruß Buratino


----------



## kristalltom (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Ein Hallo an Werner,
gibt es da vieleicht noch mehr Fotos von Deinem Teich und den absolut geilen Bachlauf ?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wassereinlauf,schnell/langsam-egal?*

Moin zusammen,

Ihr denkt aber auch daran, dass so ein hoher Wassereinlauf bei Naturteichen/gut bzw. stark bepflanzten Teich das Gegenteil bewirken kann?

Die Unterwasserpflanzen schaffen, wenn die Wasserbewegung weitgehend ausbleibt, mehr Sauerstoff rein als jeder Wasserfall oder Luft-Blubberstein. Die Pflanzen schaffen Werte jehnseits der 100%=Sättigung, Wasserbewegung dagegen max. 100%. 
Zusätzlich treibt letzteres das CO2 aus und damit im Endeffekt den pH-Wert hoch.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=70818 Beiträge 16-19
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/45


----------

